# Adohr Milk Bottle



## janette (Oct 21, 2012)

I have this bottle and was wondering if its very common, does it have any value?


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey Janette,

 You've gotta check that *"Embed"* button for the photo to show up on the page. I can see there are more words and images to it that you're not sharing.






 There's literally bottler and maker history written all over these old bottles. Please don't be reticent in posting either information, or photos when enquiring about old bottles.






 "Shirely Temple and two calves at Adohr Farms next to Tarzana Ranch, circa 1937 
 The Adohr Certifed Farm was located at 18000 Ventura Boulevard. It was founded in 1917" From.

 I'm unfamiliar with Southern California milk bottles, but I did always like Cal Worthington.






From. <Malware removed by Admin>


----------



## janette (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm a slow learner... what is the embed button?


----------



## janette (Oct 21, 2012)

Never mind,  I found it!


----------



## janette (Oct 21, 2012)

Hope this is better?  Thanks


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 21, 2012)

Janette,








 Different software has alternative examples, apparently. I'm not terrifically tech savvy, so perhaps others can help.








> Never mind, I found it!


 
Now you tell me! [8D]


----------



## janette (Oct 21, 2012)

I appreciate all the help!  Thx


----------



## 2find4me (Oct 22, 2012)

..................


----------



## 2find4me (Oct 22, 2012)

If it had been all 1 color instead of red & orange, it would have been worth about 10-15 bucks!


----------



## janette (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow!   That's good to hear. Thanks I appreciate all the help!


----------

